# Dog Grooming Alcobaça



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I had occasion to be passing the Vet today when out came one of the dogs who had attended the weekly dog grooming and clipping held every tuesday at the vet.

The poor animal looked like an escapee from an explosion in a mattress factory, so I thought, I am not putting my Red Setter Girls through that.

Does anyone know of or have any experience of either mobile or salon based dog groomers within say 20 Kms of Alcobaça?

Thanks for the help, PM´s if preferred

Rob


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Ask at the Irish bar in Nazare, they have a setter too.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Will have a word with my dog trainer who lives just up the road from you Rob and get back to you


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Will have a word with my dog trainer who lives just up the road from you Rob and get back to you


Thanks Siobhan..................I appreciate that.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have training with her on Friday so will get back to you after I have seen her


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

There is an excellent one in Ferreira do Zezere, a lot of our clients use them. Not sure whether that is too far for you though? Let me know if you want details....


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

ValnGary said:


> There is an excellent one in Ferreira do Zezere, a lot of our clients use them. Not sure whether that is too far for you though? Let me know if you want details....


Hi ValnGary

Thanks for the reply, just google´d Ferreira do Zezere and it is approx 65 Kms from us at a guess, so I will not rule it out or in. 

I may be back if I find no alternative closer and I do appreciate your help.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Rob

Sharon has just said that most expats locally use the vet in Sao Martinho do Porto.

Hope that is not the one that you have seen the bad hair days from!!

Great having boxers!!! all they need is a shampoo


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Sharon has just said that most expats locally use the vet in Sao Martinho do Porto.
> 
> ...


No, it was in Alcobaça where I spotted the bad hair days!!!!!

Do you know the name of said Vet in Sao Martinho.

Thanks Siobhan

Have not forgotten to get in touch, just that SWMBO is currently in Blighty etc.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> No, it was in Alcobaça where I spotted the bad hair days!!!!!
> 
> Do you know the name of said Vet in Sao Martinho.
> 
> ...



Will see if she has the name...and or address * tel number.
She is due here at 3


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Clinica Veterinaria de Sao Martinho do Porto

Consultation, X-ray, clinical analysis, surgery, pet bathing and grooming. Emergency number 968 072 930.

Tel: 262 989 029


Rua Conde Avelar 72

(Main road into SMdP after the big roundabout on the outskirts


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just realized the vet we use does grooming too


NobreVet - Serviços


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Just realized the vet we use does grooming too
> 
> 
> NobreVet - Serviços


Siobhan

You are a star. Much appreciated 

Rob


----------

